# HWS Auction! YOUR Hedgie Custom Painting!!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OK - I promise not to overload you guys with auctions for the Hedgehog Welfare Society. 

But this time the auction is for a CUSTOM painting of your choice of your hedgehog. Bascially, just like what I have been doing - but all to benefit the HWS (and hopefully for more than I usually ask  )

So...if you've been wanting a painting of your hedgie & you want all the proceeds to go to help hedgies in need...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Portrait-you ... 27bb5292cd

Oh! And by the way - I didn't put the description together. I mean, well, you know what I mean...  :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Oh boy!!  I just bid $50 to get the ball rolling.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: You are a very, very bad Hedgie-Daddy Larry! :lol: 

You better stop or you're going to end up with a house full of paintings & you will have to make wheels just to pay for them!!!!

By the way - the lady from HWS told me today that the person that won the auction on the "Sleeping Ashes" painting (who lives in RUSSIA!!) said it was "the loveliest painting in the world" That was AFTER he got the painting!! I was so worried that he would get it & be disappointed. It totally made my night. Made my week - it wasn't even his hedgie & he doesn't even know who I am! But the picture of Hedgehog Grove's Ashes was beautiful & he fell in love with her.  

I wish I didn't have to work & I could just paint & give all the proceeds to the HWS!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

WOW!!  Up to $53 in less than a day!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Up to $61!

I wanted to tell you a quick story about a recent HWS rescue. *CAUTION* It's a bit graphic.

A lady bought 2 hedgies. She put them together for the car ride home. One hedgie bit the others leg. After a few days, the leg started to turn black & you could see the bone. The lady didn't know what to do & couldn't affort the vet treatment. So, a member of HWS went to get the hedgie, who was just a sweetheart. As she held the hedgie, the leg fell off in her hand. Fell off! The hedgie was taken to the vet, is still under care of the HWS and is doing great.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to $79! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! In 2 days we've already beat the first auction!

Woohoo!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks like someone named LT3770 has bid $100


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump for the HWS!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Another awesome auction, and it all goes to HWS!!! Woooo!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We are up to $100!! Wow!!

Thanks guys - I'm out of town & forgot my phone charger - so I can't check in very often or for very long.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump this for the HWS!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow! The bid is up to $117.50!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! And only 8 hours left.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Only 2.5 hours left! Still at $117.50!  
Let's keep this auction going people!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Only 2.5 hours left! Still at $117.50!
> Let's keep this auction going people!


Shh!  I'm winning! :lol:


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Only 25 min left! : D


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I won!  along with the HWS.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Yay!! Congratulations Larry!!


----------

